# le thread des pochettes CD



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Les pochettes de disques sont parfois de veritables petits bijoux a divers égards: graphisme, humour ou autre.

Je vous propose de poster ici vos préférées.

Je vais commencer par la pochette Bakesale de Sebadoh qui m'a toujours bien fait rigoler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










A vous


----------



## jathenais (26 Février 2004)

que les pochettes cd où tu acceptes quelques morceaux de collections dans ce genre là :


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Les picture discs collectors sont bien entendu une tres bonne idée


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

j'aime beaucoup cette pochette d'un groupe que j'ai beaucoup écouté.

j'aime surtout la pochette car c'est une photo d'un photographe que j'adore : Bernard Faucon.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Tres bon choix


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] j'aime beaucoup cette pochette d'un groupe que j'ai beaucoup écouté.
> 
> j'aime surtout la pochette car c'est une photo d'un photographe que j'adore : Bernard Faucon.


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai pu rencontrer B. Faucon à ses dernières expos via un ami commun et voir cette photo dans un tirage fresson : 1,2x1,2m : impressionant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

Je me doute


----------



## nologo (26 Février 2004)

Super idée JPmiss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai réfléchi à savoir quelle pochette m'a le plus marqué, je crois que c'est celle-ci:


----------



## tomtom (26 Février 2004)

J'ai justement acheté un CD (en promo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour sa pochette sur laquelle j'avait flaché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_ Sinon, pour le contenu de l'album, y'a à prendre et à laisser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est pas le sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je me doute




et une petit pochette de mon Dieu !


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

et hop, encore un photograpphe que j'adore

avec deux guitaristes que j'aime et mon Dieu (encore ! ) !!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Super, il part en force mon petit tradada!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus ca fait plaisir de croiser tomtom, ca faisait longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _ Sinon, pour le contenu de l'album, y'a à prendre et à laisser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolument. Ici c'est que les pochettes (et les picture discs colectors). Pour le son y'a deja ce qu'il faut


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

classe !


----------



## jathenais (26 Février 2004)

bon, le plus dur, c'est d'en choisir une seule... à la fois ...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

En forme Alem!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> bon, le plus dur, c'est d'en choisir une seule... à la fois ...



C'est pas obligé... Aucune regle ici. C'est pas un nouveau jeu a Finn..


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Celle ci est quand meme incontournable


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

_tiens, j'avais hésité entre Pavement et Dinosaur Jr..._





j'aime quand une photo de pochette représente la force de la musique

et celle qui suit (cf  ma page ) l'est


----------



## jathenais (26 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas obligé... Aucune regle ici. C'est pas un nouveau jeu a Finn..



si je te colle en une seule fois toutes mes pochettes, ça va pas passer je t'assure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, tu connais ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Tres classe


----------



## tomtom (26 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Celle ci est quand meme incontournable








Celle là ne l'est pas moins


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> si je te colle en une seule fois toutes mes pochettes, ça va pas passer je t'assure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! Les Flying Tractors! J'adore! Ils passent bientot a la coopé.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Celle là ne l'est pas moins



Certes non!


----------



## ficelle (26 Février 2004)

tout un symbole !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

2 merveilles de kitch:


----------



## tomtom (26 Février 2004)

Une dernière avant dodo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_ excellent ce sujet jpmiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jathenais (26 Février 2004)

et ceux là sont pour le 19 mars, faut que je programme la soirée !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tout un symbole !



Trop fort!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Allez hop encore une!


----------



## ficelle (26 Février 2004)

et une autre reference


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Mouarrrffffff!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













On peu aussi metre Sim et Topalof si on va par la...


----------



## jathenais (26 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et une autre reference



la vache, je viens de prendre un coup de bieux là d'un coup ...


----------



## tomtom (26 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop encore une!


AAAaaargghhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je l'avais en poster dans ma chambre celui-là


----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Moins "Groovy"


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Pour celle la j'ai jamais vraiment reussi a savoir si c'etait un nez ou une oreille..


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Arff j'adore celle la:


----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)

Regarde comme je suis sympa, deux jolis yeux pour la nuit !






jathénaïs, bonne nuit


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

yeah merci!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bonne nuit


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)

génial, voilà ce que je vais écouter pour m'endormir !! merci


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Bienvenue dans ce tadada Grug


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

et quasiment tout le catalogue Blue note avec cover design de Reid Miles !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moins "Groovy"


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres classe



Ministry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas leur meilleur album, mais pas mal


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas leur meilleur album, mais pas mal



C'est vrai mais le but n'est pas de poster pour le contenu musical mais parce qu'on aime la pochette (par ex je suis pas fan de Led Zep mais j'aime bien la pochette postée plus haut)


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais le but n'est pas de poster pour le contenu musical mais parce qu'on aime la pochette (par ex je suis pas fan de Led Zep mais j'aime bien la pochette postée plus haut)



Ah d'accord


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais le but n'est pas de poster pour le contenu musical mais parce qu'on aime la pochette (par ex je suis pas fan de Led Zep mais j'aime bien la pochette postée plus haut)


ok


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Voila t'as tout compri


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Février 2004)

J'adore la musique, et la pochette est géniale :


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Ah ouais sympa!


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

et comme il faut bien y passer...
attention collector :


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2004)

Pour les vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS. Ficelle, c'est quoi ton image noire, parce que j'ai le disque de Soft Machine "5", mais on voit quand même le 5. C'est autre chose ou la photo est prise avec un filtre en peau de saucisson ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2004)

Pour continuer sur les vieilleries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les pochettes kitch :

Led zeppelin encore :


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2004)

Et un disque très étrange qui mêle rengaine et happening
(Ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu Irène Papas dans Infinity ratent quelque chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et comme il faut bien y passer...
> attention collector :



c'est marrant, ça me rappelle vaguement un truc ...


----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)

un petit avant de partir au boulot,






Bonne journée


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arff j'adore celle la:



Oh yeaaaaah, j'avais jamais vu leurs pochettes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










aussi timbrés que les "Punishment of Luxury" !!


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et quasiment tout le catalogue Blue note avec cover design de Reid Miles !



tu me mets tous les disques de chez Candid aussi tiens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_un pote a l'intégrale en double et en vynil : le panard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Ficelle, c'est quoi ton image noire, parce que j'ai le disque de Soft Machine "5", mais on voit quand même le 5. C'est autre chose ou la photo est prise avec un filtre en peau de saucisson ?



c'est le black album, de roger nelson, alias prince, alias lovesymbol.
un album qu'il a fait retirer de la vente quelques heures apres sa sortie


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est le black album, de roger nelson, alias prince, alias lovesymbol.
> un album qu'il a fait retirer de la vente quelques heures apres sa sortie



Merci. Si j'ai le temps, je regarderai si je trouve la pochette de Soft Machine Five "propre" (celle que j'ai vu avait subi les affres de photoshop : c'était gris clair et noir au lieu de noir et noir-noir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

éh éh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai failli la poster mais je trouve qu'on voit trop le serpent. Elle est pas assez noire quoi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

Un album que je n'ai pas eu le plaisir d'écouter en entier (j'ai acheté le CD et l'ai prété aussitot à une amie .. volatilisée avec le Cd !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Toujours est-il que la pochette m'avait beaucoup plu !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Oh yeaaaaah, j'avais jamais vu leurs pochettes !



Pas facile de voir leurs CD non plus, c'est quasi introuvable maintenant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs j'avoue avoir téléchargé un de leurs albums mais seulement apres avoir tout essayé avant (vente en ligne, commande sur de sites alemands improbables, viste de tous les petits disquaires qui font de l'occaze de Londre a San Francisco, prostitution...)
Et meme en P2P c'est introuvable. J'ai fini par le trouver sur un serveur FTP.
Dans ce cas c'est pas péché le téléchargement non? Quand le disque a disparu de la surface du globe ca lèse personne. Ca serait meme plutot du travail d'archivage


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)

Très bien ce thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









GODSPEED ! YOU BLACK EMPEROR


----------



## minime (27 Février 2004)




----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Yeah! Enfin du sexe avec des poils humides autour!


----------



## nologo (27 Février 2004)

Tiens, voila du sexe avec  beaucoup de poils humides autour.


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

&amp; back


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2004)

j'adore ce post!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Hé hé! Que du bon (ou presque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Continuez!!!!


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2004)

spéciale dédicace à jpmiss


----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)




----------



## yvos (27 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



ah bordel, je connais ce truc, mais je me souviens plus!!


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> spéciale dédicace à jpmiss



Hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je l'avais deja posté


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah bordel, je connais ce truc, mais je me souviens plus!!



Oui c'est vrai c'est quoi deja?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

superbe en effet!


----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai c'est quoi deja?



Miranda Sex Garden


----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Excellent groupe dont l'un des membres, Rudy Trouvé, est aussi un peintre de talent et à réalisé une bonne parie des pochettes de leurs maxi.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

l'image est de mauvaise qualité mais la pochette est sympa


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Miranda Sex Garden



Ah ben non, je connais pas


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)




----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)

_tululut tululut tululut tululut tululut_






















 less


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

yes!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



Arghh, je voulais la laisser pour KARL40


----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Et celle-ci: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 _si tu les rajoute par après, ça va plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _si tu les rajoute par après, ça va plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_



_


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)




----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



héhé, Floodland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*GLOBAAAAAAL*


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>


si on joue par là :


----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)

moi, je retourne au rock français 











et mon "vieux" pote d'enfance


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)

Celle-ci pour leurs tronches !


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)

Après les t^tes raides, la tordue s'impose


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



Ah, j'l'ai celui-ci... 'fin, pas moi, mes parents


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> si on joue par là :



Idem pour celui-ci


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Special rezba:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Fume c'est du Belge!


----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)




----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fume c'est du Belge!



Le plus à gauche sur la pochette est justement Rudy Trouvé que je citais plus haut


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)

Ca rajeunit pas non plus ...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)

Faut pas oublier qu'on est là pour se marrer aussi !


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)

Un peu de repos après tout ce rafut !


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)

Les DEAD KENNEDYS


----------



## tomtom (27 Février 2004)

putain putain, c'est vach'ment bien


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> putain putain, c'est vach'ment bien



putain, putain on est tous des européens


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas oublier qu'on est là pour se marrer aussi !


----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



'tain t'as piqué tous mes disques


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

on s'en bat les couilles !


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2004)

et encore celle là car elle est trés belle  
(la pochette, la chanteuse elle a morflé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> héhé, Floodland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, je sais


----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)

Pas besoin de mots parfois


----------



## Yip (27 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>





Hé,,hé, bien vues les comparaisons Grug


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Hé,,hé, bien vues les comparaisons Grug



C'est très "windowsien"


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## jathenais (27 Février 2004)

désolée pour la taille





maj : merci fred pour la re-taille


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>



Bon, Karl, il y a un truc dont je veux causer depuis un moment.

Ta signature, et ton avatar.

Crois tu vraiment que le fait de dire aux gens "faisez les cons" est une bonne idée ????

Ne crois tu pas que les Français ont assez fait les cons ?

- Ils sont à la bourre sur tous les sujets.
- Ils sont élevés dans la traditions du "moins j'en fait mieux je me porte" qui comme chacun sait est gage de réussite...
- Ils ont réussi à se diviser irrémédiablement en 2 groupes qui n'ont ni l'un ni l'autre lieux d'être, les racistes, et les autres..

Maintenant je m'adresse aux modos qui m'ont si souvent reproché des propos à teneur politique...
Le fait d'avoir comme avatar un portrait ridicule du premier ministre, et une signature telle que celle de Karl, ne vous évoque rien ????
Y aurait il 2 poids et 2 mesures ?
Atention, c'est grace à ce genre de comportement que les extrèmes (quels qu'ils soient...) arrivent à tirer la couverture à eux.

En un mot :
Réflechissez !!!!!


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2004)

Aux dernières nouvelles, c'est encore Raffarin le premier ministre, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, Karl, excellent ton avatar


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2004)

oui pardon je voulais dire ministre de l'intérieur.


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2004)

Hihihi, l'abraseur abrasé


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles, c'est encore Raffarin le premier ministre, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu as tort de plaisanter.

C'est trés facile et trés démago de s'aligner du coté des "bien pensants" au rabais.

Mais bon, chacun voit midi à sa porte.

Ceci dit, dire du mal de G. Bush ou N. Sarkosy et dire que la glace aux concombres c'est pas bon...ça présente le même interet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Effectivement puisque tu as eu des réflexions, il vaudrait mieux se mettre d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_PS: Esthétiquement parlant, je trouve que ça lui va plutôt bien à Sarkozy, le look Robert Smith_


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2004)

Je ne critique pas la politique de Sarko ni celle de Bush, je dis juste que j'aime bien l'avatar de Karl, c'est tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne suis pas Français, je ne peux pas juger...

A+

PS: la glace au concombre, c'est DE-GEU-LASSE !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2004)

moi aussi j'aime bien l'avatar de Karl...
mais pas dans ce contexte, ou faut rien dire, sauf si c'est ce que pensent tous les "gentils"...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

Karl powwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2004)

ah évidement ça déborde pas d'arguments là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Global ne laisse jamais rien déborder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout pas la Guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

Couve






Interieur


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ah évidement ça déborde pas d'arguments là...



juste en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Global ne laisse jamais rien déborder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens j'vais y retourner d'ailleurs


----------



## Xav' (27 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour celle la j'ai jamais vraiment reussi a savoir si c'etait un nez ou une oreille..



C'est compliqué : tu ouvres complètement la pochette du disque (vinyl ou CD), puis tu l'as fait pivoter de 90º horaire.

Voilà


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2004)

Un peu de musique pour s'endormir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














et un joli t-shirt pour passer la nuit


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (28 Février 2004)

Un peu de douceur lointaine et exotique dans ce monde de brutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ok, il y a des jours où elle n'est pas douce...





















Et la plus belle pochette d'elle à mon goût :


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Karl, il y a un truc dont je veux causer depuis un moment.
> Ta signature, et ton avatar.
> Crois tu vraiment que le fait de dire aux gens "faisez les cons" est une bonne idée ????
> Ne crois tu pas que les Français ont assez fait les cons ?
> ...



euh...
on peut passer son temps à dire widows beurk et appleule super, mais on peut quand même le faire dans le monde réel (tout en restant correct).
quand à tes propos sur les extremes (quels qu'ils soient...), excuse moi mais tu dis vraiment des conneries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(comment ca c'est pas argumenté ? pas plus pas moins, et ce n'est pas le lieu pour ce debat.)

bon, sinon une joyeuse pochette :


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> juste en passant



et au passage ca tu le trouve sur google en cherchant image berurier noir.
(ce qui est tout à fait dans le sujet )


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2004)

oulala, faut que j'arrette de me lever tot moi.
Bon allez, une belle pochette à ecouter au reveil :


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oulala, faut que j'arrette de me lever tot moi.
> Bon allez, une belle pochette à ecouter au reveil :



et merde Tripod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'vais aller me recoucher


----------



## tomtom (28 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oulala, faut que j'arrette de me lever tot moi.
> Bon allez, une belle pochette à ecouter au reveil :



Tiens, je connais pas celui-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais celui-ci oui


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de douceur lointaine et exotique dans ce monde de brutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YUMMY,YUMMY !!! Je suis bien d'accord avec toi....!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Karl, il y a un truc dont je veux causer depuis un moment.
> Ta signature, et ton avatar.
> Crois tu vraiment que le fait de dire aux gens "faisez les cons" est une bonne idée ????
> Ne crois tu pas que les Français ont assez fait les cons ?
> ...



Je voulais me "justifier" au départ sur ma signature et mon avatar. Ensuite je me suis demandé pourquoi ? Et surtout qui es-tu pour que je m'y sente obligé ? 
Et puis il faut bien dire que cela allait virer politique (mais mettre dans le même chapeau le fait de critiquer le RMA, la baisse des budgets recherche, l'instauration d'une justice à la prime, l'extension des fichiers de police, la loi de "sécurité intérieure" empiétant sur la justice - la liste des régressions sociales est tellement longue... - et le fait de ne pas aimer la glace aux concombres, tu fais très fort dans la démagogie).

Que les français ont "assez fait les cons" ou pas, l'endroit est très mal choisi pour en parler et tes trois exemples beaucoup trop vagues pour une réponse (tu pourrais au moins dire ce que tu penses réellement au lieu de te cacher derrière ces phrases creuses).
Entre "faisez les cons" et "assez fait les cons", les gens choisiront ...

Maintenant que tu me prennes "en exemple" pour te donner une certaine virginité vis-à-vis des modos, c'est très hypocrite et surtout très con ! Si tu avais un problême, fallait m'en parler plutôt que de venir jouer les "caliméro" sur le forum.
Et puis je ne passe pas mon temps à faire chier les autres, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En un mot : 
Au lieu de réfléchir, agis !!!

PS : tu m'excuseras pour les quelques "gros mots" contraire au retour d'un certain ordre moral ( voir l'affiche censurée du dernier film de Raoul RUIZ).


----------



## KARL40 (28 Février 2004)

Et comme tout finit en musique ...
Dédicace pour Sonnyboy ...


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)

on a ça aussi


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

comme dirait un ami 

"plus il y a de lois, moins il y a de libertés"

et comme il dit souvent

"c'est pas non plus avec l'intelligence que l'on couche"

ps : nato kino comprendra surement de qui je veux parler !


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)




----------



## Yoko Tsuno (28 Février 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> YUMMY,YUMMY !!! Je suis bien d'accord avec toi....!!!!



Aaaaahhhh.... Björk...


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> on a ça aussi


et ça :


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et ça :




je la vois pas


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)




----------



## iMax (28 Février 2004)

A+


----------



## ginette107 (28 Février 2004)

et




_même si ce n'est pas le propos excellent en concert_


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)

ahh fersen .....


----------



## ginette107 (28 Février 2004)

et puis dans la série têtes raides on a oublié cette pochette pas mal non plus:


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)

dans la même génération




et ça





jathénaïs, en a encore sous le pied


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2004)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> _même si ce n'est pas le propos excellent en concert_



C'est vrai ?


----------



## ginette107 (28 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ?



oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_merci finn et prerima de m'avoir offert la place_


----------



## ginette107 (28 Février 2004)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> _merci finn et prerima de m'avoir offert la place_











 déballage de vie privée en perspective !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Février 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (28 Février 2004)

En concert à Clermont le 16 mars, les têtes raides le 19 mars et Clapton le 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et après on dit que Clermont c'est perdu dans les volcans...peut être mais les artistes se deplacent


----------



## KARL40 (28 Février 2004)




----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)

t'as un plan pour les places ?? pasque là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Et après on dit que Clermont c'est perdu dans les volcans...peut être mais les artistes se deplacent



C'est vrai


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)

Tiens, pour la peine, une partie des têtes raides, une heure avant le concert


----------



## anntraxh (28 Février 2004)

les pochettes de 33t,   on peut aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(je viens de prendre la photo de l'original .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## FANREM (28 Février 2004)

En voici une rare et je suis sur que personne sur les forums ne l'a jamais vue
http://idisk.mac.com/fandw/public/REM-Animal's-Attractions.gif


----------



## FANREM (28 Février 2004)

lien  Pardon


----------



## Benji (29 Février 2004)

j aime beaucoup celle ci




et celle de cet album qui vient de sortir


----------



## minime (29 Février 2004)




----------



## FANREM (29 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le fait d'avoir comme avatar un portrait ridicule du premier ministre


Ah bon, je croyais que c'etait Brian Molko. Merde alors, ca m'en bouche un coin


----------



## IceandFire (29 Février 2004)

Fabuleux album....
Fabuleux groupe...
Fabuleux destin....?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Février 2004)

presque aussi malade que ian curtis, richie hawtin's closer


----------



## minime (29 Février 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Fabuleux destin....?



Spain n'aura pas duré, mais Josh Haden va réaliser un album (produit par Dan The Automator) cette année, voir les news sur son site.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Février 2004)

Ah bonne nouvelle..!
enfin espèrons....
pas de comparaisons...
wait &amp; see...


----------



## jathenais (29 Février 2004)

jathénaïs, à fond


----------



## jpmiss (29 Février 2004)




----------



## dude (29 Février 2004)




----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Février 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de douceur lointaine et exotique dans ce monde de brutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No more comments


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière avant dodo
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Barclay James Harvest, Victims of circumstance


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Février 2004)

Geoffray Oryema, Spirit


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

un disque que j'écoute avec beaucoup de plaisirs


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Février 2004)

Noa, Calling







Noa, Blue touches blue


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Février 2004)

Madness, One step beyond ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Février 2004)

Tanita Tikaram, Ancient heart

Mais là, c'est plus la voix que la pochette qui m'enchante.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Février 2004)

[Mode hors sujet on]












Tati, Jour de fête

Mais aussi "les vacances de Mr Hulot" , " Mon oncle" et "Play Time", des affiches/pochettes aussi grandioses que les films.

[/mode hors sujet off]


----------



## jathenais (29 Février 2004)

chuis tombée sur un nid là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ils ont plus rien à A, j'envoie et vais voir les B


----------



## jathenais (29 Février 2004)

on change de genre, y' a un autre nid, je vous encourage à choper le lien et aller faire un tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















et c'est pas les pires


----------



## dude (29 Février 2004)

désolé pour la qualité pitoyable des photos...

AC/DC High Voltage (surtout le back cover avec les lettres) 








*Lettre à Phil Rudd (batteur):*

Dear Mr Rudd:

      Enclosed please find the remains of the drum sticks you broke over my daughter's head last friday night. Or was it a billiard cue? She is still a little uncertain. My sollicitors will be in touch with you concerning the charges I  am filling againt you on her behalf.

*Lettre à la mère de Angus et Malcom Young (Lead guitar et guitar):*

       Dear Mrs. Young,

I am writing to you yet again to complain about your sons behaviour at school. All of their teachers have come to me with a range of complaints from abusive language and obscene gestures to obstreperousness*verging on violence.

Malcom is certainly old enough to know that his constant humming is neither amusing nor impressive. The few times a day he puts pen to paper it turns out he is writing what appears to be poetry of some vile sort.

Angus does not stop eating chocolate bars and Smarties long enough to pay attention to his teachers and his work. His uniform is filthy, his knees are constantly bruised, his eyes blackened, his nose running.

Won't you pleaase, Mrs. Young, have a talk with Malcom and Angus to help us try to make them into responsible citizens.

*Lettre à Bon Scott (chanteur):*

  Dear Bon,

My dad says that under your leather trousers there lurks something mean and terrible. I am sure it's only a hard (barré) heart of gold. My dad also says if he ever sees you face to face he will erase your tatoos.. by pulling off your arms. But don't worry, he's the mayor of our town so he won't do anything that will lose him votes.
Love
Helen
XXX

*Lettre à Mark Evans (bassiste):*

Dear Mark,

    Thank you for your letther of the 24th. We are in full sympathy with your request but unfotunately must refuse permission for you to perfom at the shakedown club next month. The last time you were here, you will remember, you were not a member of AC/DC but a member of the public and your behaviour caused no little concern among both patrons and staff. I understand your antics have only become worse.

P.S: The bouncer thanks you for the pansies you sent him. He should be out of hospital in another month or so.

Sparks, Angst in my pants (on voie les 2 frères sur la pochette)












Keith Jarret, Mysteries 






et puis ça (j'ai coupé le titre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (29 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (29 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (29 Février 2004)




----------



## Grug (29 Février 2004)

y'a comme  un theme là non


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)




----------



## Luc G (29 Février 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> [Mode hors sujet on]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'applaudis des deux mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je ne suis pas sur un vélo, ce qui limite les risques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



La musique est sympathique, et la voix est tellement spéciale que mon père l'utilise pour savoir si sa cellule de vinyle est bien réglée : si ça ne crachotte pas, c'est qu'elle ne crachottera sur aucun disque


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2004)

compilations:


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Mars 2004)

Pink Floyd, Pulse (Live)


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mars 2004)

Et alors...les plus belles pochettes du monde....!!!!
Les Smiths, simples, graphiques,mythiques,efficace avec le Moz à la baguette...ici notre Alain Delon national, dans le film l'insoumis d'alain Cavalier 1964...et ça version "Myth is Morrissey" Modèle : Vincent 1998...


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Certes non!



Si j'avais assisté à l'ouverture du thread, j'aurais évidemment fait cette proposition avant même que jpmiss n'y pense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, on peut pas être en Suisse et sur Macgé (enfin, si, mais perso, je pouvais pas)


----------



## KARL40 (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (1 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pour la peine, une partie des têtes raides, une heure avant le concert


Ben il y en a qui ont de la chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_j'ai les places pour les concerts mais pas de plan, désolé_


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



Ca me fait penser a une pochette egalement dessinée par Vuilmin. Il me semble que c'etait un disque de Parabellum mis je suis pas sur... J'arrive pas a le retrouver.
En gros on voyait en coupe un abri anti atomique avec un militaire dedans qui tappait au plafond avec un ballais a couse du bruit du tourne disque d'un type squeltisé apres une explosion nucléaire


----------



## bebert (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser a une pochette egalement dessinée par Vuilmin. Il me semble que c'etait un disque de Parabellum mis je suis pas sur... J'arrive pas a le retrouver.
> En gros on voyait en coupe un abri anti atomique avec un militaire dedans qui tappait au plafond avec un ballais a couse du bruit du tourne disque d'un type squeltisé apres une explosion nucléaire



C'est le EP "4 Garçons dans le brouillard" des PARABELLUM


----------



## jathenais (1 Mars 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Ben il y en a qui ont de la chance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'échange une place contre l'original de la phpoto ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





nan, j'déconne, je me séparerais pas d'un album pareil...

jathénaïs, l'était sympa son resto ...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

et toutes les autres !


----------



## iMax (1 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2004)

'tain qu'est ce que j'ai bien fait de lancer ce tradada moi! Il est trop beau! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





merci a tous et continuez!


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

et Bashung dans son plat de lentilles, on l'avait pas eu encore


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Mars 2004)

Un album génial, avec une pochette sympa :


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Mars 2004)

Un classique des classiques, Black Sabbath :


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Mars 2004)

Et dans le style superbe pochette et musique très sympa, SAGA :


----------



## purestyle (2 Mars 2004)

une véritable obsession, je l'ai en 3 exemplaires : un sur le mur, un pour écouter, et le troisième...pour le conserver "neuf"


----------



## purestyle (2 Mars 2004)

Tellement 80's...j'adore


----------



## purestyle (2 Mars 2004)

sous verre sur le mur...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Mars 2004)

Pour les mettre sous verre, tu dois être un vrai collectionneur de vinyles comme je les apprécie...


----------



## purestyle (2 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Pour les mettre sous verre, tu dois être un vrai collectionneur de vinyles comme je les apprécie...



En fait c'est un poster géant que je m'étais procuré à la Banque de l'Image (du temps où c'était bien), que j'ai mis sous verre.


----------



## minime (2 Mars 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> une véritable obsession, je l'ai en 3 exemplaires : un sur le mur, un pour écouter, et le troisième...pour le conserver "neuf"



Ce n'est pas très visible à l'écran mais il y a des découpes dans le carton, de la même forme que celles d'une disquette, au travers desquelles on peut voir la pochette intérieure gris clair.

Les pochettes "die-cut" sont très 80's, mais finalement le passage au CD n'a pas trop freiné Peter Saville. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il a aussi réalisé des pochettes découpées pour Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark (voir Peter Saville's Exhibition)






- Des tonnes de trucs concernant PS, sur le site cerysmaticfactory.info.
- Peter Saville Graphic Design.

Allez une ptite dernière pour la route, cheers.


----------



## bebert (2 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain qu'est ce que j'ai bien fait de lancer ce tradada moi! Il est trop beau!



Mouais, ben quand t'as enlevé toutes les pochettes de vinyles, y reste plus grand chose !


----------



## bebert (2 Mars 2004)

Pas la plus belle pochette mais c'est le premier disque que j'ai acheté, enfin juste le single Rockit !


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mars 2004)

On allait oublier celle-là !


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mars 2004)

Dans un autre style, le premier album de KILLING JOKE


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mars 2004)




----------



## tomtom (2 Mars 2004)

Je connais pas, mais je viens de trouver ça par hazard


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Un album génial, avec une pochette sympa :




faut que je le retrouve celui


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On allait oublier celle-là !



Ah yes!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2004)

Plus calme que les precedents mais egalement tres jolie pochette.


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> une véritable obsession, je l'ai en 3 exemplaires : un sur le mur, un pour écouter, et le troisième...pour le conserver "neuf"



:jaloux: :jaloux: :jaloux:


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

perso je supporte pas, mais un superbe  travail sur les pochettes (en metal)


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

lui, on peut pas dire qu'il bosse pas ses jacquettes :


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mars 2004)




----------



## purestyle (2 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2004)

Voici peut etre une des pochettes les plus nulles de l'histoire:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Mars 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

>



Génial Taxi Girl !!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kraftwerk, mon amour éternel...

D'ailleurs, si vous regardez la pochette d'un DVD de mon amour éternel côté chanteuses, autrement dit Björk pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas reconnue :






Vous remarquerez qu'il y a cet album dans la couverture... *  et aussi une boîte Apple, juste au-dessus !!!!!! *


----------



## purestyle (3 Mars 2004)

Tiens Bjork utilise le minitel


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Bjork utilise le minitel



















note, c'est un live à la télé


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## tomtom (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## tomtom (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## jathenais (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2004)

4 mars fête de casimir


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2004)

Au fait, personne n'en a parlé, mais ça fait 13 ans hier (2 mars 1991) que l'homme à la tete de chou a disparu...


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 4 mars fête de casimir



[admiration] 
ça c'est de l'ultraflood 
[/admiration]


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> purestyle a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut croire qu'elle aime la France... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, oui c'est un live, et il est superbe, comme tous ses lives... l'émotion dans sa musique... aaaaahhhh... j'en plane encore... vite, un petit coup du DVD !!!


----------



## purestyle (4 Mars 2004)

mouais, moi je préférais les Sugarcubes, un groupe de pop génial, autant sur disque que sur scène.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mars 2004)

Jamais entendu parlé, il va falloir que j'écoute... Je suis ouverte à toutes les musiques


----------



## purestyle (4 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Jamais entendu parlé, il va falloir que j'écoute... Je suis ouverte à toutes les musiques



euh t'es sûre d'être fan de Bjork ??


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> euh t'es sûre d'être fan de Bjork ??


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mouais, moi je préférais les Sugarcubes, un groupe de pop génial, autant sur disque que sur scène.



Absolument d'accord


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mouais, moi je préférais les Sugarcubes, un groupe de pop génial, autant sur disque que sur scène.



pareil , ce qui ne rajeunit pas franchement ... la demie génération en dessous a une forte tendance à connaitre l'une et pas les autres ... pas glop


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2004)

Allez hop !


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Il faut croire qu'elle aime la France...


C'est plutot le fait que les gars qui font ses pochettes de dvd et de l'album vespertine sont français...M/M paris....les anciens directeurs artistiques de vogue france...
De plus si tu ne connais pas the sugarcubes (dont le chanteur est le père de sindri le fils de bjork) ,tu connais encore moins : tappi tikkarass et kulk...et meme glin glo, le superbe disque de jazz, avec le trio islandais....
Et son premier album sorti en 1977...elle avait juste 11 ans....!
son site : http://www.bjork.com


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2004)

Pour les Sugarcubes, je te conseille celui là :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"the great crossover potential" qui est un best of des 3 albums...
Saches qu'ils sont tous excellent....!!!
















enfin un bon site sur eux... : http://www.sykurmolarnir.com/
Question DVD cela fait plus d'un an que l'on attend le premier dvd des sugarcubes....Un mythique concert......


----------



## MrStone (4 Mars 2004)

Primus sucks


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

J'aime bien celle là:


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

actualité.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mars 2004)

Triste actualité....très triste même.....


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Mars 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Gling Glo je connais, erci, superbe !

Et pour tout vous dire, je ne me suis intéressée que récemment à la période pré-Björk telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui... merci pour toutes ces précisions, je vais m'empresser d'acheter les albums (faut pas copier, pas bien, surtout Björk, il faut lui donner nos sous...les autres vous pouvez y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Björk, il faut lui donner nos sous...les autres vous pouvez y aller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est plus à Apple qu'il faut donner nos sous ??


----------



## sefie (7 Mars 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutot le fait que les gars qui font ses pochettes de dvd et de l'album vespertine sont français...M/M paris....les anciens directeurs artistiques de vogue france...
> De plus si tu ne connais pas the sugarcubes (dont le chanteur est le père de sindri le fils de bjork) ,tu connais encore moins : tappi tikkarass et kulk...et meme glin glo, le superbe disque de jazz, avec le trio islandais....
> Et son premier album sorti en 1977...elle avait juste 11 ans....!



Frimeur...Tu as fait l'Expo de Matthew Barney à Paris au moins? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai tout même une p'tite préférence pour MeCompany
qui ont fait en autre le design du Cd Homogenic,
voici ma couv' préférée, le coffret Bachelorette...


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Frimeur...Tu as fait l'Expo de Matthew Barney à Paris au moins?



matthew Barney dont on retrouvait une oeuvre en couverture du  meilleur disque d'arto lindsay !


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

PS : cliquez sur la signature d'alem, ça lui fera plaisir


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



faut vraiment que Nery arrête de tourner dans des courts-métrages... euh ou l'inverse !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> PS : cliquez sur la signature d'alem, ça lui fera plaisir



un vrai fan des premirs chants dans le vent glacé pour celui-là !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## bebert (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## bebert (7 Mars 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


Ahh les sugarcubes !!! Bjork a bien fait de se tirer
J'avais acheté en son temps cet album ainsi que le précédent. Mais en le réécoutant aujourd'hui je le trouve à chier. Faut vraiment être fan de Bjork pour adorer.
Ils étaient bon en concert mais je détestais le chanteur qui beuglait plus qu'il ne chantait.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ahh les sugarcubes !!! Bjork a bien fait de se tirer&amp;#8230;
> J'avais acheté en son temps cet album ainsi que le précédent. Mais en le réécoutant aujourd'hui je le trouve à chier. Faut vraiment être fan de Bjork pour adorer.
> Ils étaient bon en concert mais je détestais le chanteur qui beuglait plus qu'il ne chantait.



Ben moi j'avais bien aimé le premier sugarcubes mais j'avais moins accroché au suivants. Je l'ai pas réécouté depuis, ca a peut etre mal vielli (ou peut etre moi...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour finir je n'aime pas du tout ce que fait Bjork. Si si c'est possible je vous assure (aïe pas taper!)


----------



## bebert (7 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir je n'aime pas du tout ce que fait Bjork. Si si c'est possible je vous assure (aïe pas taper!)



Pour ma part, ça fait longtemps que j'ai largué Bjork ! Aujourd'hui j'en aime une autre


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

Tu lui a meme donné une peluche tricotée main et un iPod en offrande si je me souviens bien


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui a meme donné une peluche tricotée main et un iPod en offrande si je me souviens bien



?? bebert et sonnyboy sont ensemble ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

Nioubie!


----------



## sefie (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> matthew Barney dont on retrouvait une oeuvre en couverture du  meilleur disque d'arto lindsay !


Quelle pochette? Son site est mal foutu...
Sinon une pochette qui est minimaliste mais je vous conseille le booklet avec pleins de photos n&amp;b sympas...


----------



## minime (8 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (8 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (8 Mars 2004)

Ils faisaient de la musique avant .....


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mars 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (8 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

>



Tres jolie pochette. Je connais pas mais ca donne envie


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ils faisaient de la musique avant .....



mais des pochettes de chiotte


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais des pochettes de chiotte



Celle là n'est pas mieux et pourtant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_Deja postée par KARL40 il me semble mais pas grave_


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Celle là n'est pas mieux et pourtant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une tendance forte


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est une tendance forte



Hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En un peu plus psyché:


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mars 2004)

Une tendance plus "chevelu" ...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2004)

En v'la d'autres


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2004)




----------



## MrStone (9 Mars 2004)

Y'a un peu moins de nichons dedans, mais musicalement c'est excellent


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2004)

Y'a un peu moins de nichons dedans, mais musicalement c'est excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]
Dedans ya pas de femme nue enceinte...juste de la grande classe....les tindersticks quoi... avec la voix grave du "classieux" Chanteur....Comme dirais l'ami Bernard Lenoir....


----------



## bebert (9 Mars 2004)




----------



## bebert (9 Mars 2004)

Toujours dans les oldies :


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2004)

Une de mes préférées:


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



30 cm , ça me rappelle un truc :


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2004)




----------



## minime (10 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres jolie pochette. Je connais pas mais ca donne envie



Ceux qui l'ont acheté en se fiant uniquement à la pochette et son côté joli ont surement été déçus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le site dédié à l'album des Mountain Goats donne une idée plus fidèle de l'ambiance.

--------------------


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Le site dédié à l'album des Mountain Goats donne une idée plus fidèle de l'ambiance.



Superbe site, en passant !
J'ai beaucoup aimé les  images de propagande


----------



## Fulvio (10 Mars 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

>



Rhalala ! C'est l'effet pervers d'iTune : j'ai du écouter cet album des centaines de fois sans faire attention à la pochette (et pourtant, je l'ai bel et bien acheté, ce CD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## David Boring (11 Mars 2004)

Un classique de 1968


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Rahhh!!!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Lenine Fait du Blues:


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rahhh!!!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

>



Rahhh aussi!


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rahhh!!!



m.. je l'ai pas celui là.


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)

Quand j'etais etudiant à Strasbourg leur studio etait tout près de chez moi.
ils faisaient souvent petits concert et performances.
toute ma jeunesse quoi


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Lenine Fait du Blues:


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



le titre éponyme est top-top !


----------



## krystof (11 Mars 2004)

Voilà pour moi :


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Salut krystof!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu te fais (trop) rare par ici


----------



## krystof (11 Mars 2004)

C'était un peu dur ces derniers temps, j'ai sleepé avec un anesthésiste.


----------



## anntraxh (11 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour moi :



ah oui ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











et salut krystof


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Encore qui nous fera plus chier ave sa guitouse à la con...


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mars 2004)

de plus en plus drôle ....


----------



## krystof (11 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Encore qui nous fera plus chier ave sa guitouse à la con...



Ça marche pas cette fois-ci. On sait que tu l'aime Stevie.


----------



## krystof (11 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ah oui ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut petite...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'était un peu dur ces derniers temps, j'ai sleepé avec un anesthésiste.



Encore! Ca devient une habitude! Prend garde de ne pas y prendre gout (j'en ai connu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Encore! Ca devient une habitude! Prend garde de ne pas y prendre gout (j'en ai connu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai mon compte pour un bon moment. I'm back.


----------



## alfred (11 Mars 2004)

Plusieurs honorables membres de ce forum ont présentés des pochettes de 4AD. 
Elles sont toutes l'oeuvre de  vaughan oliver, talentueux graphiste anglais.

beaucoup de pochettes mythiques (new order, etc...) sont l'oeuvre de  peter saville un autre formidable designer (dans la section "fonts" de son site, vous trouverez de superbes polices à télécharger).


----------



## alfred (11 Mars 2004)

je ne veux pas faire de pub mercantile, mais pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici le  lien pour trouver le catalogue de l'expo de vaughan oliver.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Merci alfred pour ces liens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







C'est vrai que le pochettes des groupes de chez 4AD sont parmi les plus belles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: vas y envoie des pochettes!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche pas cette fois-ci. On sait que tu l'aime Stevie.



Le pauvre Karl40, lui ne le sait pas.

Il ne sait rien manifestement.


----------



## gribouille (11 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre Karl40, lui ne le sait pas.
> 
> Il ne sait rien manifestement.



c'est une balise argos en fait ?

on nous cache tout !


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs honorables membres de ce forum ont présentés des pochettes de 4AD.



Présent !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Non, une balise argos, ça sert à quelque chose.


----------



## gribouille (11 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, une balise argos, ça sert à quelque chose.



en effet... un bug alors ?

le fils caché de Pierre Bellemarre ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Non, trop jeune.

Le fils de pierre bellemarre a au moins 35 ans..


----------



## Alex666 (12 Mars 2004)

tout simplement la seule (rare) image de ce type.


----------



## bebert (12 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le pochettes des groupes de chez 4AD sont parmi les plus belles








J'arrive pas à retrouver les pochettes de Lush et Woflgang Press. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et j'ai la flemme de scanner les miennes


----------



## minime (12 Mars 2004)

Tout 4AD de 1980 à 2000.


----------



## bebert (12 Mars 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Tout 4AD de 1980 à 2000.



Merci MiniMe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me rappelais pas que MARRS étaient chez eux ! 






Et j'ai acheté cette daube !


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à retrouver les pochettes de Lush et Woflgang Press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et miki alors elle est pas belle ???


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre Karl40, lui ne le sait pas.
> Il ne sait rien manifestement.



Je ne sais rien sur "Stevie" effectivement !
Mais sûrement plus sur d'autres choses que tu crois connaitre ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais c'est vrai que tu es très fort pour allumer la mèche ...

Revenons aux pochette de CD, c'est autrement plus intéressant ...


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs honorables membres de ce forum ont présentés des pochettes de 4AD.
> Elles sont toutes l'oeuvre de  vaughan oliver, talentueux graphiste anglais.



qui a aussi fait les pochettes des pixies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















me rappelle quelqu'un celle là


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> qui a aussi fait les pochettes des pixies


C'est vrai que les pochettes des Pixies sont des musts !
toujours une recherche graphique très proche de l'album


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (12 Mars 2004)

Un petit détour par la pop néo-zélandaise (il n'y a pas que des moutons là-bas !)


----------



## bebert (12 Mars 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et miki alors elle est pas belle ???



Pinaise !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je les avais vu dans une petite salle à Genève ! C'était trop bon !


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais rien sur "Stevie" effectivement !
> Mais sûrement plus sur d'autres choses que tu crois connaitre ...
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas trés fort !

Je suis le meilleur.

Je suis hors de portée.


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis hors de portée.



C'est bien alors ... tu peux y rester !


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trés fort !
> Je suis le meilleur.
> Je suis hors de portée.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien alors ... tu peux y rester !



J'y reste, fils, j'y reste !


----------



## bebert (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> qui a aussi fait les pochettes des pixies



Et pour cause: ils etaient aussi chez 4AD (leur seul groupe non britanique il me semble)


----------



## Fulvio (12 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pour cause: ils etaient aussi chez 4AD (leur seul groupe non britanique il me semble)



Nan, y avait aussi les Throwing Muses


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## bebert (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## krystof (12 Mars 2004)

Simple et efficace, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, y avait aussi les Throwing Muses



Ah oui c'etait sympathique ca. Le groupe Kristen Hersh il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## bebert (12 Mars 2004)

J'étais trop jeune pour écouter, alors j'attendais que mon grand frère soit parti pour les écouter :


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2004)

Mine de rien on s'est beaucoup moqué d'AC/DC et c'est vrai qu'il font le meme album depuis Back in Black. Mais ceux de la periode Bon Scott sont tout a fait ecoutables.
Et pis ca me rappelle le collège, les sacs US avec le noms des groupes au marqueur dessus et les vestes en jean avec les ecussons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En tout cas pour moi ca n'a jamais ete du Heavy Metal.


----------



## bebert (12 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pis ca me rappelle le collège, les sacs US avec le noms des groupes au marqueur dessus et les vestes en jean avec les ecussons



Arffffff !!!! Pareil chez oim !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais un pote qui dessinait comme un dieu alors il "tatouait" carrément nos sacs avec des logos, dragons, serpents, etc.


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2004)

le thread des sacs us


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le thread des sacs us



Arfff!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Ps bebert: j'aime bien ton profil _


----------



## minime (13 Mars 2004)

Back in Black


----------



## FANREM (13 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le groupe Kristen Hersh il me semble.


Kristin Hersh a donne il y a de cela quelque temps un concert acoustique tres sympa au Divan du Monde. On n'etait pas beaucoup dans la salle ce soir la, et peu de gens savent que les Dandy Warhols, pour les citer reprennent a chaque concert le morceau Ghost qu'elle a crée, et interprete avec M Stipe en vocals. A ecouter, c'est l'extase


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2004)




----------



## MrStone (15 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

>



Ah oui!!! Pas mal!
J'avais eu l'ocasion de les voir en concert a la MJC Pico ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) a Cannes il y'a un peu plus de 10 ans. Bon concert!


----------



## KARL40 (15 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (15 Mars 2004)




----------



## MrStone (15 Mars 2004)

Ouép, perso je les avais vus au Tex à Nancy (à l'époque où cette salle avait une programmation digne de ce nom) sur la tournée de l'album the klaxon.
Groupe atypique, formidable atmosphère sur scène. Quelques perles sur ce disque : Shaletown et the sandstone man, entre autres...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2004)

kitsh mais top...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

Dans le genre kitch


----------



## bebert (15 Mars 2004)




----------



## MrStone (16 Mars 2004)

Allez, un peu de noir et blanc pour se remettre de cette débauche de couleurs


----------



## bebert (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## bebert (16 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



Ben où qu'elle est mon image ?


----------



## bebert (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2004)

THE CONGOS


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Mars 2004)

mais où va-t-il chercher tout ca ?


----------



## dude (17 Mars 2004)




----------



## Fulvio (17 Mars 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mais où va-t-il chercher tout ca ?



Dans sa discothèque, j'imagine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Combien de disques, Karl ?


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mars 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mais où va-t-il chercher tout ca ?



Dans des endroits comme ça ...






_DJ SHADOW _


----------



## dude (17 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Dans des endroits comme ça ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est le Rasputin music shop à Berkeley ça non?? J'y étais en vacances!


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans sa discothèque, j'imagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entre Vynils et CD, quelque chose se rapprochant d'un superbe live ...


----------



## Philippe (18 Mars 2004)

Comme j'aime bien (notamment) la musique classique contemporaine, je vous propose quelques pochettes issues de ce genre... peu couru sur ce forum, - et que je trouve assez réussies.




































Il y a en a beaucoup d'autres, mais il est tard...
Ph.


----------



## MrStone (18 Mars 2004)

Oh oui ! Encore du Philip Glass


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

Tres chouettes tes pochettes Philippe


----------



## plumber (18 Mars 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un peu de noir et blanc pour se remettre de cette débauche de couleurs



tres bonne album de chutrzen ca


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2004)

une pochette, un concept et un album fabuleux


----------



## plumber (18 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> une pochette, un concept et un album fabuleux



elektro Kardiogram  tutu tutu


----------



## plumber (18 Mars 2004)

pochette dédiée à mon ami  STEK


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2004)

Tiens allez hop on remonte. Ca reveille le lundi en post prandial:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Mai 2004)

Et hop !


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

Tres jolie pochette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(je parles de ce d'Aphex Twin (l'autre ne passe pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit: Ah si finalement elle passe...


----------



## squarepusher (9 Mai 2004)

beaucoup moins jolie mais tout aussi culte pour moi


----------



## squarepusher (9 Mai 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (9 Mai 2004)

il est génial ce sujet


----------



## squarepusher (9 Mai 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2004)

Une de mes dernieres acquisitions:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> il est génial ce sujet



Vas y lache toi!


----------



## squarepusher (9 Mai 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (9 Mai 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (9 Mai 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (9 Mai 2004)

pouffffffffffffffffffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est du boulot


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> pouffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A peine 52 posts et deja fatigué... ah ces djeun's!


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Pauvre de nous...


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre de nous...



Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord



moi je dis


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

>



mortel aussi cet album !


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2004)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour celle la j'ai jamais vraiment reussi a savoir si c'etait un nez ou une oreille..




C'est une oreille


----------



## squarepusher (14 Mai 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


Ce maxi tue la tronche pour parler poliement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La belle époque de Aphex


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres chouettes tes pochettes Philippe



















mais c'est les disques que j'ai a la maison
the fall !!!! et tone on tail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais j'halucine la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et alien et meme les virgin
chapeau bas


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est les disques que j'ai a la maison
> the fall !!!! et tone on tail
> 
> 
> ...



Hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens je crois pas l'avoir vue postée celle là:


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

aller je me lance, desolé pour les éventuels doublons


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> desolé pour les éventuels doublons



Quoi! t'as pas relu tout le tradada?!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Ah Norma Loy! Je les avais oublié eux..


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quoi! t'as pas relu tout le tradada?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 je suis un nioubi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je viens de faire les 25 pages du fil et....
j'ai fait un voyage dans le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dcd, bauhaus, som, lw88, .. etc etc etcc même goreki roh la la

au nom de moi même je vous prie d'accepter mes excuses pour avoir posté comme un goret sans reagarder avant, desolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors pour me faire pardonner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vous en prépare un autre


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

c'est partit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












extrait de la bio

*. Antonie et Emmanuel s'accordent ensuite une parenthèse en montant le groupe LTNO qui sort l'album Global Cut en 1999.*















































et pour finir sur une note plus legere





et


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (16 Mai 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (16 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Llan de Cubel, Un tiempu meyor 

très belle musique ...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2004)




----------



## naas (18 Mai 2004)

tiens je te l'ai laissée celle la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



au fait j'ai vu moz samedi dernier sur une chaine anglaise
il avait l'air pas a l'aise dans le role de representant d'album
mais les chansons live etaient sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est bon tu rales pas trop ?


----------



## tomtom (18 Mai 2004)

J'aime bien la pochette de l'album "Samantha" de *Eths*, petit groupe marseillais bien sympathique


----------



## KARL40 (18 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon tu rales pas trop ?



Et encore, tu n'as pas évoqué la "superbe"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pochette !


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2004)

D'une : je suis le président du fan club, de deux je ne râle pas !!! de trois ce n'est pas ma préféré...enfin je ne cherche pas à "convertir" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis déjà trop atteins pour ça....Mais je reste critique au niveau image...C'est mon métier....


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

On relance ...


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

Bigmouth strikes again


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

au hasard je suis tombé la dessus, je la trouve chouette, la pochette


----------



## squarepusher (16 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Berthold (20 Février 2005)




----------



## Berthold (20 Février 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

>


Ben ?? Pourquoi j'ai pas une jolie image moi aussi (Je vais bouder) ?


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2005)

Ça y est j'ai tout compris 












Ahhh ça va mieux ! J'ai failli mettre Minstrel in the gallery mais à bien réfléchir elle est moins originale, moins intéressante.


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2005)

Sinon la série des Yes, je les mets pas toutes, mais il y a du choix :


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2005)

Et encore dans un autre domaine, mais j'aime bien aussi :




Les mêmes ou presque plus tard :


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2005)

Et pour celles-là, il n'est même pas envisageable de ne pas les connaître en 33 trs, sinon on ne comprends RIEN (déjà que...) 













Bon j'arrête là pour l'instant.


----------

